# SPA X Flow Cylinder head



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

Just enquiring whether anyone is is going to use one of the SPA X Flow heads?


----------



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

Come on fellas there must be someone!


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

If I pick up another mk1 I'd like get one and build a crazy 8v with crazy high compression and ITBs. It looks promising to me.. I'd be willing/want to give one a shot.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Seems weird that they use 8mm valve stems. If I would be redesigning a head, 8mm would not be the target number I would choose.


----------



## simoned1turbo (Nov 16, 2013)

Ive bought one and i can understand a little regarding valve strength but im going to convert mine to 7mm stem valves due to i wont be using funny fuels,really big lift cam or high revs and quality of valves available i dont think it will be a problem for my application.Ive got to say im impressed with the quality of casting and overall finish.


----------



## extremy (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm considering buying the Spa head.
Any reviews of this head? I'm really really curious at first hand impressions/ numbers/ results.
Unfortunately it's out of stock at the moment, hopefully they got a new batch ready soon.


----------



## Henkies (Dec 2, 2014)

Old topic. Meanwhile perhaps someone has experience to share regarding the 8v Spa X-flow aba head?
Don't find reviews online...


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

need some pics


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I looked into this just for curiosity and it appears that there needs a lot of machining for them to work. I does not appear ready to bolt on and go. I'm not a cross flow person but if I was, I certainly would look into this.


----------



## Karl_1340 (Sep 1, 2017)

Don't these require custom intake and exhaust manifolds?

And what kind of flow numbers are they going to give over a ported ABA head? 

I doubt it would be worth the money, unless you were running forced induction.


----------

